# Identifable from this pic?



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Frank can you ID this from this shot?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

IT's a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting body shape. I wouldn't commit to saying it is S. rhombeus w/o knowing what river it was collected from.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea its a beauty my first impression was its a big ass comp, but i dont know .


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hmmm... interesting... havnt seen one b4


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

S. compressus


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Interesting body shape. I wouldn't commit to saying it is S. rhombeus w/o knowing what river it was collected from.


All I know is it's Peruvian, does that narrow it any?.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Bawb2u Posted Today, 03:42 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 23 2006, 03:02 PM)
> 
> Interesting body shape. I wouldn't commit to saying it is S. rhombeus w/o knowing what river it was collected from.
> ...


It does. The serrae also helps narrow down the ID, as well as the discoid shape. My impression S. compressus. The gill plate is narrow not elongated like S. rhombeus.

The negative image (just saw it) was not much help, but seems to point towards the S. compressus.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> S. compressus


i was thinking the same


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That is an amazing comp man congrats.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Frank, 
If you look at the image under like 200-300x you see the barring much better. I thought I blew it up better but apparently not.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Can you get a couple of more pics maybe with the flash and without.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

It seems that the angle the picture was taken has distorted the look/length of the fish a little? Maybe if u take another pic dead on...they might be able to ID it better.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> Can you get a couple of more pics maybe with the flash and without.


I will but I'll post them in the Piranha pictures forum unless Frank requests moe here.

Frank, thanks for your time.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Frank,
> If you look at the image under like 200-300x you see the barring much better. I thought I blew it up better but apparently not.


i burned the pic a bit. It shows faint bars
View attachment 120821


i hope ur graphics cards are good :laugh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> i burned the pic a bit. It shows faint bars


I don't have the time to play with the photo, but since you do, go black and white, then negative. See what you get then.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > i burned the pic a bit. It shows faint bars
> 
> 
> I don't have the time to play with the photo, but since you do, go black and white, then negative. See what you get then.



View attachment 120837

like this?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not great, but yes the bars are present.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

sweet

so its safe to say its s.comp?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rocker Posted Today, 04:00 PM
> sweet
> 
> so its safe to say its s.comp?


Its safe to say it looks like S. compressus.


----------

